# Just bougth Stand bag..thinks it's fake



## horsegoer (Aug 22, 2010)

I just bought a Taylor Made stand bag from ebay and the ad claimed it was authentic. Is there a way I can tell if it is fake? It is brand new but has no tags.


----------



## horsegoer (Aug 22, 2010)

horsegoer said:


> I just bought a Taylor Made stand bag from ebay and the ad claimed it was authentic. Is there a way I can tell if it is fake? It is brand new but has no tags.


Sorry, I think it is fake. It was $68.00


----------



## horsegoer (Aug 22, 2010)

*Here is the bag*

................


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

hhhmmm it might be fake without tags in might be hard to tell, but for a bag I dont think it matters as much as a club as long as you are happy with the set up of the bag for clubs and pockets then it should be good.


----------

